

Setting up a new linux server - SiteKickr
http://www.sitekickr.com/blog/provisioning-server/

======
susi22
Nothing exciting here to see. He/She also forgot many many things. Updating
the system and enabling automatic security updates should be the very first
step. Also generating SSH host keys. But there is way to do.

